# Top Pop Rails/arkiva Still In Business?



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I hate to start another bike rack thread, but I have finally decided to go the Toppoprail route and mount my bikes above the tongue. However, I have not been able to get the company to answer the phone or email. Has anyone heard that they are out of business? Any ideas where I might be able to buy one of their racks? Thanks, Rob


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Never mind, I got an answer.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

what was the answer? I've emailed them a few times and never get any replies. I would like a rack like that for the front of my 5er.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

CdnOutback said:


> what was the answer? I've emailed them a few times and never get any replies. I would like a rack like that for the front of my 5er.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I called today on their 888 number and was able to speak to them. They never replied to any of my email, or voice mail. I hear really good things about their products, so I am hopeful it shows up as promised. Good luck


----------

